# More from Mocoa in Colombia



## davholla (Sep 26, 2017)

I am not putting them all here, there are too many.  I think I took (still sorting them out) about 60 photos of 30 species in 2 days, plus a few more with the Canon MPE65 that I have not even put on the PC.  There are lots from other places I have not looked at yet.
A spider



Spider IMG_6887 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Bug in the shower



Bug IMG_7322 by davholla2002, on Flickr
This was originally on the window



Stick insect IMG_6785 by davholla2002, on Flickr
I think this ant was being very optimistic



David and Goliath IMG_6832 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Grasshopper



Grasshopper IMG_6884 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Very small stick insect nymph



Stick insect IMG_6395 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 26, 2017)

I like the first one the best.


----------

